# For Those in the Illinois 630 Area Code



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

There's a place called Slot Pro Speedway...not sure where it is but the phone number starts out 630-717-XXXX. They have a nice-looking routed track, and they host races with the NITRO group, so I'm guessing that's the Chicago area. Here's a link:

http://www.slotprospeedway.com


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's Jim Nagy. I think he's in Naperville. Home track but he's doing portable track rentals with MaxTrax.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Nagy is in Naperville.

A bunch off us south of there with 7 tracks (more being built or in the planning stages) have all classes of racing from stock pancakes up to Poly Mods. Here is a link to pictures of some of the tracks.....

Illinois Miniature Racing


----------

